# 1977 Breeze



## wheelbender6 (Apr 2, 2022)

This Breeze followed me home today. 1977 is not very old, but I liked the Sturmey 3 spd coaster brake hub,  mag chain wheel and blade fork.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Apr 9, 2022)

If anything doesn’t get done to this project at least there’s a lot of good parts to use on other builds.


----------

